# Amazon selling refurb Kindle 1 for $149



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I apologize if this has already been posted.

I clicked on the Refurb link at the top of the Kindleboard homepage and found that Amazon has dropped the price on reburbished Kindle 1 from $199 to $149.










refurb link http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000FI73MA?ie=UTF8&coliid=&ref%5F=olp%5Ftab%5Frefurbished&me=&qid=&tag=kbpst-20&qid=&sr=&sr=&seller=&colid=&condition=refurbished


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And all though it just says 1 available. . . .I bet there are more than that, really. . . .excellent deal. . . .thanks for the heads up!  Most importantly, because this is coming from Amazon. . .you get the full warranty and can buy Square Trades' as well if you want to.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you for the heads up. I sent the link along to my mom. She's wanting to buy a book reader for her 70 yo husband but has been a little gun shy because of the price. Maybe this will push her over the edge!


Michelle


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And all though it just says 1 available. . . .I bet there are more than that, really. . . .excellent deal. . . .thanks for the heads up!


I think it only ever says one available.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And all though it just says 1 available. . . .I bet there are more than that, really. . . .excellent deal. . . .thanks for the heads up! Most importantly, because this is coming from Amazon. . .you get the full warranty and can buy Square Trades' as well if you want to.


There is 602 available.

You can find that out by adding it to your cart and changing the quantity to 999. It will come back with what they have in stock.

*> Link to refurbs*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^ that's a good little trick to know.
deb


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

That is good to know.  

I have a friend who is coming around to wanting one, but the price on a new one (K2) was a problem.  She asked me to bring my K1 with me (of course I'd have it with me to read on the train) to her Rosh Hoshanna dinner this Friday night to show to her granddaughter, who expressed an interest in seeing one.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Auuggghhh!  I paid $199 last week.  Calling customer service........


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Also refurbished kindle 2's are now $189

*> Link to Kindle 2 refurbs*


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> Also refurbished kindle 2's are now $189


Wow! That's a great deal!!!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

They refunded me the $50 plus tax.  I thought they would.  Go Amazon customer service!!  

And wow, $189 for a K2!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> Also refurbished kindle 2's are now $189


I just looked up the refurbished K2, and it's listed at $219.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I just looked up the refurbished K2, and it's listed at $219.


Same here. Maybe it was a mistake?


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Jenni said:


> Same here. Maybe it was a mistake?





mlewis78 said:


> I just looked up the refurbished K2, and it's listed at $219.


It was $189 when I clicked on the link when it was 1st posted, but the deal was posted in several deal forums, so the price might have changed due to demand.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

So cool.  I love the Kindle 1 and am thrilled at the new price.  I wonder if there is any risk in waiting until it's closer to Christmas to purchase some of these for gifts....that way the recipient will have a longer warranty?  I may just go ahead and purchase now in case Amazon stops selling refurbished K1s.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Sporadic said:


> There is 602 available.
> 
> You can find that out by adding it to your cart and changing the quantity to 999. It will come back with what they have in stock.


That is a neat trick. I never would have thought about doing that.

I'll have to keep a watch on the K2 refurbs. If the price drops again, I may have to get one.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

This deal was too good to pass on.  So tomorrow a refurb K1 will be joining Leisel (my K1)and I.  I bought one for my husband.  He has been using my sony and since he plans on continuing to read, we may as well share books.  I already went through my books and have books waiting to download to his kindle when he turns it on.  

Dot


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's great, congratulations! Has he used your Kindle before?

Betsy


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's great, congratulations! Has he used your Kindle before?
> 
> Betsy


I had him play with mine some. I had been thinking about getting him a K2 because I thought he would turn the pages on the K1 too easily. I gave him some pointers I use and I think he will adapt quickly. He was practicing holding it so he doesn't inadvertantly turn the pages. Now I need to talk him into a nice oberon cover and decal gal skin. LOL.

Dot


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone. I saw the *refurbished prices yesterday* and just HAD to get a Kindle 2! I have been wanting one for a long time so when I saw that they finally had refurbished K2s I couldn't stop myself.

I did find out afterward that you can't get the extra accidental damage coverage from Square Trade on refurbished items. I even called their customer service line to make sure.

But, I am still very excited to be getting my Kindle today!! Of course I HAD to go for the 1 day shipping too! I will probably be going home for lunch today to meet my Kindle!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats!!! Did you get it for the $189 or the $219? Either one is a bargain though...

Also, have you checked to see if you can buy an extended warranty from Amazon? I don't know what their policy is on refurbs, but on new models, if you buy the 2 yr extended warranty it includes accidental damage.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

911jason said:


> Congrats!!! Did you get it for the $189 or the $219? Either one is a bargain though...
> 
> Also, have you checked to see if you can buy an extended warranty from Amazon? I don't know what their policy is on refurbs, but on new models, if you buy the 2 yr extended warranty it includes accidental damage.


I got mine for $219. If I had known they were there when they were $189 I would have snatched it up in a heartbeat! I'm still happy with the price though. It's much more affordable than a brand new one was for me.

I didn't check into the amazon warranty when I bought it yesterday because I was going to go with the Square Trade one since it was cheaper....that was until I found out they don't offer accidental damage with refurbished units. I went back onto Amazon and can't find where I can purchase the one there after the fact so I will probably have to call them.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

thats a really good price


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

From 602 available on the 15th to 16 left right now. 

I wonder if this is it or if they have more in the warehouse they can restock with.


----------



## karloski (Sep 18, 2009)

Sporadic said:


> From 602 available on the 15th to 16 left right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure they will have more instock shortly, not everyone gets on so well with kindle, you know?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

karloski said:


> I'm sure they will have more instock shortly, not everyone gets on so well with kindle, you know?


Well, but K1s are running out of warranty. That's probably why the dropped the price, too - they won't be needing them for replacements for much longer.

*> Link to Kindle 2 refurbs*
*> Link to Kindle 1 refurbs*


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes! At 219, it's going to be a very Kindle-y Christmas!

btw, I tried the adding 999 to my cart...the result was a price of $218,781! I guess they have a few in stock.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh!  Are you buying for all of us?  How sweet.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh! Are you buying for all of us? How sweet.


Sure! Why not? And at that price, how 'bout if I throw in Oberon covers and skins for everyone!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

MrTsMom said:


> Sure! Why not? And at that price, how 'bout if I throw in Oberon covers and skins for everyone!


That would be worth a trip NOB to pick up - let me know when and where


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

They are sold out (for now)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Sporadic said:


> They are sold out (for now)


Wow, I bought one Thursday for my sister and it was delivered yesterday, I guess I got in just under the wire


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Are you kidding? I just paid 199 like last week. I've been burned twice now. First time I got my K1 they announced the K2 the very next week...dang you Amazon! Oh well, atleast I'm fortunate enough to have two kindles.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

CJP. Call Amazon.. they will refund the difference.


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

Amazon is telling people that since they are sold thru "warehouse deals" that they are not refunding the difference, that is not considered an Amazon sale.  What the heck, I got one 10 days ago for $199, it has the Amazon year warranty and 30 day return policy.  I have seen others that are saying they did get a refund.  I sent an e-mail to Kindle CS and am awaiting a response.

Odd that some are getting refunds on the K1 refurb price and some are not.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd ask to speak to a supervisor and tell them that others have received a refund and if you aren't given one, you are going to return it for a full refund. Hope you're a good poker player for that last sentence!


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

I sent them another e-mail and if they don't answer by tomorrow, I guess I'll call.  I like to have all my conversations "in writing" as the saying goes.

It's really not about the money, it's the principal of the whole thing.  Get a policy and everyone get on the same policy train!

Cyndi


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

They had a price policy, ie if it dropped within a certain # of days you got a refund of the difference they stopped about a year ago.


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

The final word I guess per the CS e-mail.  I am guessing anyone who got a refund got lucky.  I have only heard one person who got it on here.  The discussion board on Amazon are receiving the same information.  Since I spend a lot of money at Amazon, will file in the back of my little pea brain for "future reference".

Cyndi 

"I've checked your order # and found that you purchased refurbished Kindle from Warehouse Deals. As you may know, Warehouse Deals is a subsidiary of Amazon.com that sells items through Amazon Marketplace. The prices associated with Warehouse Deals items are as unique as the products Warehouse Deals offers. As a result, we aren't able to price match between Warehouse Deals listings."


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Red said:


> They had a price policy, ie if it dropped within a certain # of days you got a refund of the difference they stopped about a year ago.


I used to love that policy


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

The were still doing the 30 day deal when they dropped the price of K2's about 2 months ago.  I think a big part of it is the rep you get, some are more "helpful" than others.  Oh well ............  that's $50 less I'll spend there now.  Funny part is I could return it and get the K2 for $20 more!


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Well here is my experience with Kindle CS about the price drop. I explained the situation fully: That I purchased a refurbished Kindle 1 with next day shipping for a total of $218. I received a broken Kindle, and then a working refurb. About a week later I find out that the price has dropped to $149. He agrees to refund the difference of $50 onto my account. After asking his manager to approve the credit, he comes back and tells me No, he cannot do anything about it because Warehouse Deals is not their company. So I say fine, how can I get in contact with them? He gives me a link to their page and tries to get off of the phone with me. I don't allow it. Not until I've checked the link. Warehousedeals.com lists Amazon's CS for their number. I explain this to him and he sends me to another link. Also just a link to Amazon CS. Finally he sends me an email link. Guess what? Also for Amazon CS. So he repeatedly told me he couldn't do anything about it, but that they did deal with Warehousedeals customer service complaints, but that number 'should be different.' Needless to say I feel kind of jerked around by the entire situation.


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

I got the same runaround about Warehouse deals.  I shall keep that in mind when I do my Xmas shopping since I was considering some K2's possibly.  Funny to me they are mfg thru Amazon and the web page on the Amazon site says FULFILLED by Amazon, it has the 30 day return and 1 year warranty thru Amazon.  Oh well, whatever.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

kcgill said:


> The were still doing the 30 day deal when they dropped the price of K2's about 2 months ago.


I think also the difference is that those Kindle 2's were new, not refurbs.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

No longer sold out.  I bought one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just bought one for the BRATs. T keeps stealing mine.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just bought one for the BRATs. T keeps stealing mine.


I need to buy one for my almost 15-year old. She stole mine last night (to read Great Expectations) and I found it this morning ON HER FLOOR! Now, granted, it was on a section of floor that she stores "stuff" on, but still...my Kindle does not belong on the floor. Ever. Period. GRRRRRRRR


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MrTsMom said:


> I need to buy one for my almost 15-year old. She stole mine last night (to read Great Expectations) and I found it this morning ON HER FLOOR! Now, granted, it was on a section of floor that she stores "stuff" on, but still...my Kindle does not belong on the floor. Ever. Period. GRRRRRRRR


My oldest had one and enjoyed it. Now she has an iphone and uses the app. #2 and #3 grab mine whenever they have a chance.










(She's reading Frog and Toad are Friends)


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought three K1s for close family Christmas presents.  They arrived on Tuesday.  I unpacked them today.  I removed the shrink wrap and carefully examined each through its clear cellophane wrapping.  They are immaculate....perfect.  I turned on each and tested functionality....everything worked beautifully.  These refurbished Kindles look exactly the same as the brand new Kindle I received previously (except a round red sticker and a rectangular yellow sticker that was on the shrink wrap).

I'm not sure if this makes me a compulsive shopper, but I have enough Oberon covers that I can give each recipient one and still keep my three favorites .


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Cammie said:


> I bought three K1s for close family Christmas presents. ... I'm not sure if this makes me a compulsive shopper, but I have enough Oberon covers that I can give each recipient one and still keep my three favorites .


Did I mention I've been looking for my long-lost sister, Cammie? If anyone knows her, I'd like to reconnect prior to Christmas!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh and by the way, a friend of mine at work had pretty much decided to get one when the $149 price was announced originally, but missed out before they sold out. So I checked to see how many they had this time, I added 999 to my cart, and it didn't blink. So I think they've got lots.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> Oh and by the way, a friend of mine at work had pretty much decided to get one when the $149 price was announced originally, but missed out before they sold out. So I checked to see how many they had this time, I added 999 to my cart, and it didn't blink. So I think they've got lots.


Hopefully we'll see a lot of new members soon


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Cammie said:


> I bought three K1s for close family Christmas presents. They arrived on Tuesday. I unpacked them today. I removed the shrink wrap and carefully examined each through its clear cellophane wrapping. They are immaculate....perfect. I turned on each and tested functionality....everything worked beautifully. These refurbished Kindles look exactly the same as the brand new Kindle I received previously (except a round red sticker and a rectangular yellow sticker that was on the shrink wrap).
> 
> I'm not sure if this makes me a compulsive shopper, but I have enough Oberon covers that I can give each recipient one and still keep my three favorites .


At $149 I _might_ be tempted to get one for my son-in-law. Might.

did I mention that I'm the mother-in-law from a very hot place?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am so tempted to get a backup one for me. I still have my K1 and it does just fine for me. Its warranty runs out beginning of December and it would be nice to have a backup if it dies after that. I wonder if it would be bad for the battery if it just sits there for a while not being used. 

I guess I don't know how long my current K1 will last and I am not sure I want the K2 mostly because of the contrast issues I read about. I need the best contrast for reading possible with my eyes. Plus I like to keep my oberon cover


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Yea, no reason for those that have been putting off buying one, not to buy one now


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I already have a back-up but seriously thinking of getting another, and letting my sister use it, but don't know how much she reads.  Guess I could ask her.  But if I do get another one (which would be three LOL) she would have to understand if I need it it is MINE    I just can't see my K1 doing anything wrong, I've had it for a very long time and the only thing is the battery needed changing, and I don't think it really did because the replacement needs to be charged as often as the other one.  hmmmm

Jason, hope you find your long lost sister Cammie!


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Cammie said:


> I bought three K1s for close family Christmas presents. They arrived on Tuesday. I unpacked them today. I removed the shrink wrap and carefully examined each through its clear cellophane wrapping. They are immaculate....perfect. I turned on each and tested functionality....everything worked beautifully. These refurbished Kindles look exactly the same as the brand new Kindle I received previously (except a round red sticker and a rectangular yellow sticker that was on the shrink wrap).


I just bought one as well. Does it come with original "book" cover that the Kindle 1 was shipped in as well?


----------



## christie (Sep 17, 2009)

idolguy said:


> I just bought one as well. Does it come with original "book" cover that the Kindle 1 was shipped in as well?


If it doesn't, Warehouse Deals has K1 covers (from different makers) for sale, some are all sales final, though. They don't show up if you hit the Kindle link at the top of the page, you have to do a "Kindle 1" search;
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=me%3DA2L77EE7U53NWQ&field-keywords=kindle+1&x=0&y=0

I have been waffling between the refurb 1 and 2...there are advantages to both...but being able to get a Kindle and a nice cover for less than $180 is very tempting.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

As far as a cover, I plan to contact M-Edge to see if they have any of their first generation covers left. I liked them much more than the "improved" version.


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I got the Kindle2 refurb at $219 and also got an Amazon cover for it at warehouse price.  I am tickled with both.  I have a Kindle1 and was on the fence for updating.  Now I can lend one of them to my daughters and they can read some of the books I've been hording.  The Kindle2 looks like it's brand new, no scratches or marks.  The contrast is as good as my Kindle1, even a bit clearer, I think.  I used it out in the sun and no problems.  I really like the Amazon cover, very classy.  I have an Oberon cover for Kindle1 but am staying with the $20 one for K2 as I really like it.  I think the refurbs are a great deal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> As far as a cover, I plan to contact M-Edge to see if they have any of their first generation covers left. I liked them much more than the "improved" version.


I have a gently used red M-edge, not leather. . . . . .original version. . . . . .if you think you might like it let me know. . . . .


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I had an oberon velcro k2 cover that I really loved. When I got my k1 back I put velcro on the back and use the k2 cover. It fits well and is protected. It has about 1/4 inch more space around edges of the case than the k2 did, but I'm happy with it and I get to use the k1 and keept the cover I love.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Well duh on my part, didn't even think about that. Guess I don't need a cover. Just some extra Velcro. 

But thank you for the offer Ann.


----------

